# Meet The Twins



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

:hug:







View attachment 9736


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:

Boss, that's just plain greedy!

I still can't manage to bag just the one.

ATB

R


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely, wish I could win the lottery. One of these would definitely be on my wish list, preferably a 1971 birth year model. Look great on the mesh and leather too. Enjoy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Such a greedy boy, Roy! and they are naked as well :swoon:

Enjoy!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Come the revolution we will all have one of these. Looks like Roy knows something we don't :wink: .


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Really very cool duo you have there


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

beautiful bulovas. can you get any crystals for those? does any one make an after - market crystals? (with the name and numbers) my Space View has a cracked crystal. [please excuse the non - stop questions] - vinn


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got three of these now, greed? 



vinn said:


> beautiful bulovas. can you get any crystals for those? does any one make an after - market crystals? (with the name and numbers) my Space View has a cracked crystal. [please excuse the non - stop questions] - vinn


 You can still find original crystals, there are still a few about in the USA.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks roy, how would i locate these "USA guys"?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

vinn said:


> thanks roy, how would i locate these "USA guys"?


 http://www.accutron214.com/AccutronParts/Pages/SpaceviewCrystals.htm

Also eBay can be a good place to find them.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

*thanks again roy, i visited the site - vinn*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:
View attachment 9862


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I hankered after one of those for ages but when I finally got one, I was underwhelmed and flipped it fairly quickly. I've had a couple of hummers but the Omega was my favourite ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, until I flipped that too! 

Mike


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy said:


> This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:
> View attachment 9862


 Wristwatch porn :swoon:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

Roy said:


> This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:
> View attachment 9862


 can you ever have too much of a good thing? ..they are not cream buns after all............mmmmmm cream buns :swoon:

the only open dial watches on the planet that i like :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

True Bruce I don't wear them, just look and listen to them, sad or what :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

Roy said:


> True Bruce I don't wear them, just look and listen to them, sad or what :laugh:


 not sad at all, you should see the stuff i have ...now thats sad :rofl:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Roy said:


> This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:
> View attachment 9862


 Stunning watches, one of these has been on my hit list for a while.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There's one on Ebay at £1250 : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-BULOVA-ACCUTRON-SPACEVIEW-M9-Watch-Boxed-With-Papers-/172185939880?hash=item281714efa8:g:aGwAAOSwiYFXI1~2

How MUCH !!!!

Maybe time to get rid :laugh:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Roy said:


> This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:
> View attachment 9862


 Such cool looking watches :yes:

Can't believe you've not synced the second hands Roy ! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:
> View attachment 9862


 Look after the crystals on those Roy. :sadwalk:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Look after the crystals on those Roy. :sadwalk:


 I will Paul, I'm not wearing them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I will Paul, I'm not wearing them.


 :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> This is getting silly, meet the triplets :laugh:


 I think I have decided to keep only one of these, it's going to break my heart but they are no good just stuck in a box.
Will keep the middle one and pass on the others. Don't want to put them on the website as would prefer forum members to have them so I am just taking some pics now and will put on the trades section


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Most generous of you Roy. Im sure they will get a good home


----------

